# Found some ducks



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

Found a big population of ducks down the road from me. I sat for a while and watched them pile into there roost.

The last one im printing and getting framed


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice shots.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Great shots. May I ask where this is?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

topwatrout said:


> Great shots. May I ask where this is?


X2. I would love to sit back and watch this. Great shots.


----------



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

Appreciate it, I took these in China, just outside of Beaumont. 

I had a pretty good time watching flock after flock just pile in and circle before they landed


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

China, do you need some help shooting them?


----------



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hah you aint to far away huh. Funny thing is that is the only field thats not leased out to anyone out there.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

That's usually how it works. I've been looking for a decent lease, do you have any contacts out there that I could try next year?


----------



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

All I can tell you is there is a guy that does most of the leasing and that is Carl Prejene, I dont have a number for you though.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks, if you happen across his contact info please keep me in mind.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Funny how their feet come out for a landing. I think even I could hit a duck with that many in the area.


----------

